# Who has higher sensation seeking Snowboarders or Skiiers !!! Please Help !!!



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello people 

I am a 3rd year student from the university of Portsmouth and i am doing my dissertation project on the sensation seeking differences between skiing and snowboarding and whether these differences then lead to having more likelihood of experiencing conflict on the slopes. if you could please fill in the questionnaire by following the link below i would be very grateful. 

Sensation seeking Scale Form - V - Survey powered by eSurveysPro.com 

Please answer the questions truthfully and thankyou very much, i will post my results from the study on here after i have analysed and reported them. 

Plus just to make this clear as some people seem to been having a few issues. The questionnaire was not designed by me it is the work of a Dr Marvin Zuckerman and measures the psychological trait of sensation seeking. The questionnaire is for both skiers and snowboarders and the results have not been manipulated in any way. 

Thanks 
Sam Nowell


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No one gives a fuck about problems with skiers vs. snowboarders on the slopes. People are people. Now go do your homework somewhere else.


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for your inputt


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Also there is no problem its just a area im looking to research to see if there are any differences!!


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I tried but the last questions basically makes you choose that you would enjoy skiing. Nope thats a lie I would not so I couldnt anwser it.


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

You should have an option for someone who skis and snowboards.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

dksmith17 said:


> You should have an option for someone who skis and snowboards.


X2

Many of your questions need the ability to answer both.
For example...



> 2. Which sport do you participate in? *
> Snowboard
> Skiing
> 
> ...


Then there are a ton of questions that assume you don't do the activity in question. 



> 8. *
> A. I often wish i could be a mountain climber.
> B. I can't understand people who risk *thier* necks climbing mountains.
> 
> ...


And what the hell is this one... people are people, who cares about their sexual orientation. I wouldn't intentionally try to avoid or meet someone because they are gay.



> 27. *
> A. I would like to meet some persons that are homosexual.
> B. I stay away from anyone i suspect of being queer.


I think you will find no difference between skier and boarders. Your results should match a sample of the population at large. 

I also believe your survey question are to imprecise to gather meaningful data.

BTW, I marked two typos you may want to fix if this is for your dissertation.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

A lot of these questions have nothing to do with skiing or snowboarding, wtf? Plus, many of the questions require more answer options. I decided I would not fill out your questionnaire because the choices for the questions given don't correspond how I would answer.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is fucking retarded and that survey is even worse. My advice, the next time you run into Dr. Zuckerman, whip out your cock and smack him across the face and ask him, "How's that for high sensation seeking, BITCH!"


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

have u skied or boarded?

what site are u sampling for skiers?

what is the definition of "higher sensation seeking" and what are your conceptual anchors?

how are you accounting for beginners, intermediates or expert advanced level responses?

how are you going to report your findings to the survey participants?

how do i know when i win the $5000...who are the hot sb chicks in a hottub for the winner's poster or will they be skier chicks?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Nowely said:


> Hello people
> 
> I am a 3rd year student from the university of Portsmouth and i am doing my dissertation project on the sensation seeking differences between skiing and snowboarding and whether these differences then lead to having more likelihood of experiencing conflict on the slopes. if you could please fill in the questionnaire by following the link below i would be very grateful.
> 
> ...


I can't seem to find your professor on the University of Portsmouth's web page. You wouldn't happen to be able to point me in the direction of your school's website would you? 

And you seem to have been very active in terms of posting this to other forums...

Edit：Did you even post this on any skiing forums...?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> This is fucking retarded and that survey is even worse. My advice, the next time you run into Dr. Zuckerman, whip out your cock and smack him across the face and ask him, "How's that for high sensation seeking, BITCH!"


People I want you to take notice of this quote. This is how you should answer shit like this. A+ response!


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Right sorry for the late reply people but....

Firstly the questionnaire doesnt relate to skiing or snowboarding because it is not trying to measure how capable you are at the sport it is trying to measure a personality trait of sensation seeking.

Second Dr Marvin Zuckerman is not a proffessor at my University. He is from the university of Delaware and is a very well credited reasercher within sensation seeking.

Third I understand some of the questions you may not be 100% to either side but the questions are designed to make you choose an extreme one way or the other and which most applies to you.

Fourth I will be measuring my data by calculating the results from these questionnaires they are designed to give you an overall sensation seeking score.

Fith The questionnaire doesnt take into account any ability as i want to represent the community as a whole and people participating of any ability are apart of that even if they are just posers.

Sixth I have posted this on skiers forums newschoolers, natives and snowheads if you know of any other good ones that would be helpful.

And lastly I am a snowboarder and I have been for 6 years now.

Thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A very calm and reasoned reply. Bonus points for you.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess if i would have taken the time to read and understand I probably would have seen the point in it. I took it. Good luck with the project


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

_i am doing my dissertation project on the sensation seeking differences between skiing and snowboarding and whether these differences then lead to having more likelihood of experiencing conflict on the slopes. _

Your advisors to approved this?? Just really curious, what's your hypoththesis?


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

My hypoththesis is that i believe that the general skiing population would have a lower sensation seeking score than that of snowboarding down to skiing is more perceived as a leisurely activity for families compared to snowboarding. That may not be true and they may be exactly the same I’m not to fussed what the results show anything from the data collected will give me many options for comparison between ages or genders also.
I also am trying to see if people with a higher sensation seeking score may be more likely to have experienced conflict while on the slopes due to more adverse behaviours.


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know I wouldn't fit your hypothesis. I ski and snowboard. But I simply don't feel as comfortable on a snowboard on super gnarly steep slopes. So I ditch my board for skis if I am having one of those 'higher sensation seeking' days. I think it you polled experienced people that do both, you might find that your hypothesis is actually completely wrong and the opposite is true.

And I also don't think your test needs to ask questions about things like sexual orientation, drug + alcohol use, or personality traits that are usually completely seperate from adrenaline based sensation seeking. You might make some people angry with this line of questioning. And I don't see how it would help you in your study, if anything it would just confuse things.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People are people who gives a fuck? I say go check out Easyloungin I'm sure they'll love you over there.


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

I understand people can do both but for the study I wanted to just make a comparison between snowboarders and skiiers. So if you do both which would you rather be associated with what would you class yourself as if you had to choose one?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

This is from Professor Zuckerman: 

"He is probably referring to the SSS form V (web address attached with that for the ZKPQ as well) that consists of 40 (not 45!) forced choice items. A new form for Impulsive Sensation Seeking is included in the ZKPQ. The forced choice form was developed in the 1970's in an attempt to control for the response set factor of social desirability. This has subsequently been found to be less important particularly in traits like sensation seeking and new forms like the ImpSS use a truefalse or Likert rating method. If your friend is interested in risky sports he should see my recent book (2007) "Sensation seeking and risky behavior.""

(Granted, the questions asking about if you are a skier or snowboarder might have the form add up to 45 rather than 40). 

He's actually Professor Emeritus nowadays. Seems like a really cool guy and I'll probably check out that book if the library has a copy. 

Note: He sent me some pdf examples as well, but I've only had time to skim over them unfortunately.


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Ha thanks for that.. good old Marvin I know there are other ways of measuring sensation seekinf but Marvins Form - V is still used today by other academic researchers, and for the timesclae I have this is the most reliable and fastes way to collect and analyse the data. Also the questionnaire is 45 beacause of the questions I added to make comparisons like genders ect.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I completed the survey...but I have to say that a lot of those questions were horribly worded


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

if someone didn't find out who the prof was i would call troll for sure. I can't believe some of the questions (ie the gay question, what if you don't care?) Even if you do make a discovery... who cares, there will always be ppl on each side of the coin that wanna push limits. lol the things that we attribute to education are AMAZING!!!:laugh:


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks people


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Come on snowboarders i need you


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooooooohhhh seeeek my sensation *porn voice*... Wait, what happened. I blacked out.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

as a snowboarder and a future scientist, I have to admit...I really dont see why this matters. :dunno:

..even if you get a definitive, accurate answer, whats the point?...what does it mean for society?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Done but the questions are really stupid. I'm a sucker for adrenaline but I can say no to drugs. Aint much sensibilitiy in that questionaire. Its built so the dataset can be used to form racist comment and simple anologies like: He likes snoboarding fast, so obviously he will take drugs and get in fights. Look see the data supports my theory blablablabla. 

Kinda black and white - no middle ground, and no way to not answer things that do not apply or would be answered both.

To answer your original thread title question: 10% of all snoboarders and skiers are ONLY thrill seekers. Then you have 50% are posers and scensters whos focus is not on the sport, but more social needs. They use the sport to "be cool" and get compliments from their friends. There is a huge middle ground that just wants to have fun with friends and shed. Their focus is on both. 5% only come to the mountain to start shit and get in fights with skiers. This all relates to society as a whole and really doens't have anything to do with skiing or snowboarding.


Your teacher is a ****.


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you much appriciated


----------



## Nowely (Oct 8, 2010)

Just wanted to check in again before christmas hope everyone is enjoying the season


----------

